# My 1984 Yamaha 225dx



## Trips

Well for the heck of it I thought I would throw up some pics and a few videos of my yamaha 3 wheeler

This is what it looked like when I got it










Did some painting and cosmetics on it and turned out decent.


















Next was a snorkel. 










Then the awful rear tires that wouldnt clean mud at all. With the 8 inch rim I was limited and had to settle for mudlites










Late last year the swing arm bushings went caput, so I had another chassis and did a swap of the engine and electrical. New snorkel and it was good to go. 

This is what it looks like now.










Here are a few videos of the beast in action.


----------



## Derek rhodes

I got one of them at the house


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!!


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## phreebsd

i had one of those. yer a lucky dude


----------



## Trips

Thanks guys!

Working on a 1990 Honda TRX300FW right now.


----------

